
YC Rejected? Don't give up. - Jaggu
Learning from mistake.<p>Our idea was to allow mobile data sync and we had prototype ready. We submitted our application during one of the YC round ( Last year ) and got rejected. We don't have other sources to get funding so, we stopped working on that idea. We stopped because our idea needed funding to go to next stage ( For testing multiple phones etc. )<p>Recently ZYB got sold for @49M.<p>Well! We also got rejected for other idea ( healthcare related) in last round and we are still working on it and planning to apply again for next round :).<p>Don't give up!. Print YC adv. and keep it near your desk to remind you your end goal.
======
ucdaz
That's the attitude! There's plenty of problems you can solve. Just keep
trying any don't let your mistakes hold you down. =)

------
icky
Note that both of your ideas are in messy, heavily-regulated industries.

Perhaps this fact may be partly responsible?

~~~
SwellJoe
pg has stated a preference for avoiding industries wherein one has to get
permission from huge companies to even exist...but then again, Loopt is
perhaps his favorite YC company, and it exists only by the blessing of cell
carriers. (Though one could build an iPhone/Android Loopt today without
anyone's permission, but I reckon you'd have tough competition, since I'm sure
Loopt will be in that space as well.)

~~~
Tichy
Couldn't loopt run on WLAN, too?

------
rokhayakebe
You have to remember that ZYB started a couple of years ago.

------
josefresco
If your idea needed funding, why did you apply to YC? You could easily get the
same kind of money (if not a lot more) by visiting your local bank, talking to
friends/family or simply taking out a few credit cards.

I funded my beta completely out of pocket and would only consider YC for the
connections/PR and immersion into the startup world.

------
swombat
If you've got the entrepreneurial itch, even an army of Paul Grahams shouting
"NO" at you won't stop you from trying again :-) (though it might provide an
interesting basis for a startup idea... imagine you had an army of PG's with
their attention focused on you - can you make something out of that?)

~~~
gcheong
Maybe a screenplay - "Seeing PG"

------
lanceusa
You know...bullshit...make your shit happen...you depend on these people like
a little puppy, it pathetic. Grow a set of balls and make your dreams come
true...work a real job while you do it if you have to. I came here for real
info...and you pissed me off.

~~~
motoko
While I agree, this is trolling, and it's not helping maintain a quality level
of discussion. I'd recommend deleting this comment.

